# Jumper braids



## Obrien16 (Feb 14, 2007)

Has anyone else seen the bigger, kind of round braids lots of the european and international riders have in their horses manes like at spruce meadows for example? I call them "jumper braids", dunno if there's a proper term for them. I love the look of them, but dont know how to do them properly. Any suggestions?


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

:?: :?: Eh??

Can u give us a picture or summat??


----------



## Obrien16 (Feb 14, 2007)

*picture*

K nick skelton has it on most of his horses, here's a pic, kinda best i could find


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

we put those in our horses manes for the schooling show we went to...cant remember the term for them..


----------



## Raini (Jan 15, 2007)

umm there's not really a term for them...it's just braiding. haha. I like the bigger rounder look, dressage tends to use the smaller/more look. But I like the bigger braids.


----------



## Crazy Horse (Feb 8, 2007)

the way I always did them was I put normal brades in the main then I folded them up, start at the bottom nd roll upwards, then tie them with a band. I dont know if thats the right way to do it,but thay always came out alright. I cant rember what ther called,maybe roses or somthing I hope i was of some help!


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

thats what we did crazy horse....but instead we folded them.....


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

ohhhhhhhhh those things!!   I didnt know there was any difference......I thought they were all braids


----------



## EnduranceAddict (Feb 23, 2007)

LOL here we simply call it plaiting.

Doesn't matter whether you are SJ'ing, Eventing, Dressage, Showing etc the same plaits are used.

The mane is divided and plaited, the end of the plait is folded up to the base of the plait and stitched in place with needle and thread, then you do the same again, end of the plait up to the base of the plait again and stitched. THEN the thread is passed right through the middle of the plait and back again and pulled tight, this gives it a rounder look!

I hope that makes some sense.....


----------



## Raini (Jan 15, 2007)

^^that's for people who aren't lazy :lol: but yeah that's how you do it. Good way of explaining. 

Most english events use plaiting, though sometimes in Dressage it can vary. I know the dressage trainer at my barn braids more into their hair to show off the length of their neck, jumping doesn't really matter I dont' think.


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

your lucky..my horse doesn't have enough of a mane to braid...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Their called Rosettes or plaiting, i do it a little diff to enduranceaddict but always sew them!!!


----------

